# CLOMID - Clomid.. what for? who takes it?



## Mel1978 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have posted a thread today about an abnormal progesterone reading... posssibly indicating early menopause?!

I have had a reply on another fertility message forum and the lady talked about having similar blood findings. i.e low progesterone and taking clomid to fix this.

Is this what clomid does? Who do doctors prescribe this to? Is it expensive/invasive? 

Oral or injection?

I am  hoping to take control here and not have to wait for my flippant GP who seems to think I should just relax!!

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Jazzie (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi Mel,

Not a nurse but have had some experience with Clomid.  I was given it in tablet form.  The reason I was given it was to regulate my cycle.  Some women are given it to help them ovulate.  I think I'm right in saying that the progesterone level that they take at approx. day 21 of your cycle indicates whether you have ovulated or not.

Who did this blood test?  If it was your GP then I would insist on a referral to a gynae for further investigations.

Clomid is inexpensive but you can only have up to 12 cycles of it - though this also varies from place to place.  Before going down the route of taking Clomid I would insist on seeing a gynae and getting further tests done.

Hope this helps some. 

Good luck.

Love
Claire
x


----------

